# Finally Here In Javea (few questions)



## Dolphin. (Aug 1, 2010)

Ok so i've been here for 2 weeks and i love it, not got transport yet so been doing *a lot* of walking lol but hey i don't mind. Now a few things.. as i have mentioned before i make a lot of international calls in my line of work and need to economise, i have signed up for skype and bought a headset but on my Mac the microphone won't plug in (they can hardly hear with the built in microphone) Now where can i buy a proper USB / Skype phone from? As im really struggling to find a shop that sells them.

Now im not too sure where to go to get transport, a moped would do for now or maybe a cheap car.. not sure where to go to get one? For anyone living in Javea is there anything else i need to know? Anything you'd recommend?


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Dolphin. said:


> Ok so i've been here for 2 weeks and i love it, not got transport yet so been doing *a lot* of walking lol but hey i don't mind. Now a few things.. as i have mentioned before i make a lot of international calls in my line of work and need to economise, i have signed up for skype and bought a headset but on my Mac the microphone won't plug in (they can hardly hear with the built in microphone) Now where can i buy a proper USB / Skype phone from? As im really struggling to find a shop that sells them.
> 
> Now im not too sure where to go to get transport, a moped would do for now or maybe a cheap car.. not sure where to go to get one? For anyone living in Javea is there anything else i need to know? Anything you'd recommend?


the phone you can get from Carrefour. Transport, if you have held a full UK car licence for more than 3 years you are entitled to drive up to a 125 cc motorcycle, without atking a seperate test, any of the motto (motorbikes) repair shops will either have bikes for sale or will have adverts from locals selling bikes. Cars...best idea is get a local newspaper and go throught the classified ads.


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

Dolphin. said:


> Ok so i've been here for 2 weeks and i love it, not got transport yet so been doing *a lot* of walking lol but hey i don't mind. Now a few things.. as i have mentioned before i make a lot of international calls in my line of work and need to economise, i have signed up for skype and bought a headset but on my Mac the microphone won't plug in (they can hardly hear with the built in microphone) Now where can i buy a proper USB / Skype phone from? As im really struggling to find a shop that sells them.
> 
> Now im not too sure where to go to get transport, a moped would do for now or maybe a cheap car.. not sure where to go to get one? For anyone living in Javea is there anything else i need to know? Anything you'd recommend?


Whereabouts in Javea are you - Old Town , Port , Arenal ... ?
- You will probobaly have already noticed that there are quite a lot of expats about in the area. If you want to integrate into the community and learn as much of langauge as you possibly can, I would honestly suggest that you get into the habit of frequenting local Spanish bars & restaurants as opposed to the English ones as this will help you no end. If you get into the habit of popping into the 'Rose and Crown', or whatever, it will slow things down for you.
- Oh, and bear in mind that at the moment Javea is still quite busy - in another 2 or 3 weeks time it will be a different story !


----------



## Dolphin. (Aug 1, 2010)

dunmovin thanks i'll keep an eye out in the local repair shops and will get a paper, also is there a Carrefour in Javea? 

djfwells im in toscal about 5 mins from the arenal (30 mins on foot) Im starting a course on 14th Oct but thats only 2 hours a week so im thinking of doing something else, maybe getting linguaphone tapes and some more classes. It can be really frustrating not knowing a word of spanish when trying to communicate lol


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

djfwells said:


> Whereabouts in Javea are you - Old Town , Port , Arenal ... ?
> - You will probobaly have already noticed that there are quite a lot of expats about in the area. If you want to integrate into the community and learn as much of langauge as you possibly can, I would honestly suggest that you get into the habit of frequenting local Spanish bars & restaurants as opposed to the English ones as this will help you no end. If you get into the habit of popping into the 'Rose and Crown', or whatever, it will slow things down for you.
> - Oh, and bear in mind that at the moment Javea is still quite busy - in another 2 or 3 weeks time it will be a different story !


busy???


the port was deserted last Saturday


----------



## Dolphin. (Aug 1, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> busy???
> 
> 
> the port was deserted last Saturday


Lol i was thinking the same, it was just changing over to quiet when i arrived on the 14th

Tbh i like it a bit quieter but wish it could be summer all year round


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Dolphin. said:


> Lol i was thinking the same, it was just changing over to quiet when i arrived on the 14th
> 
> Tbh i like it a bit quieter but wish it could be summer all year round


this is my favourite time of year - the kids are back at school & most of the tourists have gone

if only I wasn't so busy

usually by the end of September I'm panicking that I don't have enough students, but I'm snowed under already!!!


mustn't complain though


----------



## Dolphin. (Aug 1, 2010)

RE students you may have another one  I've PM'd you


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> busy???
> 
> 
> the port was deserted last Saturday


...Quiet compared to August maybe, heaving compared to February ... I went out for a few drink and a bite to east on the Arenal back in Feb, I think we were the only ones on the Arenal - we were certainly the only ones in the restaurant.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Dolphin. said:


> RE students you may have another one  I've PM'd you


have replied


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

djfwells said:


> ...Quiet compared to August maybe, heaving compared to February ... I went out for a few drink and a bite to east on the Arenal back in Feb, I think we were the only ones on the Arenal - we were certainly the only ones in the restaurant.


well if you MUST go to the Arenal...............


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2010)

The school in Javea old town has classes in Spanish for newcomers and it's a good way towards integrating. As another ex pat said, frequent Spanish bars and restaurants, call in the indoor market in Javea old town, and have a coffee with the locals. Visit the bibloteque 'Library' You can use the computers, loan books, music c.d's and video DVD's all free. Most of the staff speak a little English especially Carlos. Become a part of the life of Javea. The Casa del Cultura has many events for everyone. I have lived in Javea for 13 years and quite frankly would not live anywhere else. 9 I lived on tye Costa del Sol for a while but it doesn't compare yo here,


----------



## Dolphin. (Aug 1, 2010)

Well it makes me really happy that some people who live here wouldn't go anywhere else in the world.. I really do love it! And once i get transport sorted out and learn some spanish i'll be even happier


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> well if you MUST go to the Arenal...............


e

...LOL, trust me, I understand exactly where you are coming from here, but it is difficult to reason with a three year old brandishing a bucket and spade ... they just can't be fobbed of with a pebble beach down at the port.


----------



## Dolphin. (Aug 1, 2010)

Where else id there to go?? lol i've been here 2 weeks and all ive seen is the Arenal and the Port

Where else to go lol? Oh i need transport lol


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

Dolphin. said:


> Where else id there to go?? lol i've been here 2 weeks and all ive seen is the Arenal and the Port
> 
> Where else to go lol? Oh i need transport lol


- You need to check out the Town Centre aswell, maybe take a trip (walk) up and over the Cabo & the Montgo - when you get a vehicle you may want to go all the way over to Denia at the other side.

- Until you get a vehicle nip up into the Town and check out the Bus station for routes. You could also get a Bike which will get you to the nearest train station ( Gata ) - about a 15 min ride away, and from there on you can quite easily get between all of the Towns up and down the Coast.


----------



## Dolphin. (Aug 1, 2010)

Right nice one i may get a bike for nipping about until i get a car / moto


----------

